# Ripping pictures



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought it would be nice to have a thread of our dogs ripping open Christmas presents. Now come on, don't tell me some of you don't wrap up your hav's presents. Thought I'd give you a heads up to take some pics. It's only two weeks away. I think it's a hoot. Molly has a rippin good time Christmas morn. We all know how much these guys like ripping paper. I just wish I had a video camera, but I'll hav to get by with just the still pics. I keep putting a video camera on my wish list , but I guess I've been a bad boy AGAIN .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! I am such a bad mommy. I never give my guys Xmas gifts 

Ok, you convinced me. I will go get some yummy junk food and toys and wrap them up!

Better yet, I wonder if they would enjoy a custom sweater and coat


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahhhh Linda , your dogs will love you for it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi and Misty got an early Christmas present from a friend (I think she didn't realize that they do play ruff). Did not get a picture of them opening but here they are playing.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sir Winston heard all that barking and came up to see what was happening...fun to watch him watching them!!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll just blend into the surroundings and no one will know I've got it til it's dead.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Robbie and Laura. Glad you're getting in the ripping spirit. Nine more sleeps till the rippin party begins.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Since this will be Ninja's first christmas, I don't have any pictures of him ripping open any gifts BUT I do have one of him peaking while I was wrapping another gift  and omg that video made me LMBO ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Robbie, the video is so cute. Lizzie is sitting here with me and started running around barking when she heard the barking. It's funny how they shake their toys-always afraid Lizzie will get dizzy!

Love the other 2 pics, too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> Since this will be Ninja's first christmas, I don't have any pictures of him ripping open any gifts BUT I do have one of him peaking while I was wrapping another gift  and omg that video made me LMBO ound:


That's cute, just like kids ehhh?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I got toys, treats, new dog collars, and dog clothes. I guess some of the presents, I will enjoy more than the pups


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico is here barking at the puppy as well! Look out gang attack!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Ok, I got toys, treats, new dog collars, and dog clothes. I guess some of the presents, I will enjoy more than the pups


Good going Linda. They will love you for it. I get such a kick out of watching Molly rip her presents open. I am mean and tape them pretty good, so she has to really work at getting them open. So folks get the cameras ready, only seven more sleeps.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a reminder , with only two more sleeps ,don't forget we want pics of your neezers ripping into their presents.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I could have had the perfect debris shot this am - in their look-out seat! Evidently while I was grocery shopping they stretched enough to get hold of a little paper bag that had held my Starbuck's scone. 10,000 tiny bits later they were angelically sitting together just as I'd left them, no hint of what was lurking under their furry bums. DH unloaded them so I didn't see the tornado results until this am.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Laurasch said:


> I could have had the perfect debris shot this am - in their look-out seat! Evidently while I was grocery shopping they stretched enough to get hold of a little paper bag that had held my Starbuck's scone. 10,000 tiny bits later they were angelically sitting together just as I'd left them, no hint of what was lurking under their furry bums. DH unloaded them so I didn't see the tornado results until this am.


 ound:. get some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we got some GOOD pics last night at our "family" Christmas.. Tillie was (of course) steathily snatching every peice of wrapping paper she could and shredding it to bits.. she was in HEAVEN. My family was amazed at this behavior and that she wasn't eating any of it, just shredding it... I laughed and said, ya, who needs a shredder for imporant paper work you need to shred, we have a Havanese! LOL 
Tillie made herself quite the little shred-nest and was very dissapointed when I cleaned it up! she worked HARD on that mess dog-gone-it!
Can't wait till tomorrow, we'll be sure to get more pics! I'll post them in a few days as I don't have my USB cord!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing them Tammy . Hav a great Christmas.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I let my guys open their presents early. Bella would not participate. The boys went crazy for the treats, but wanted nothing to do with the toys. Scudders expression is priceless in the last picture. This is after he was done opening and eating all the treats. Maybe I should have had them start with the toys


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute and yes his expression is priceless.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great idea! and CUTE pictures. Unfortunately, I didn't get any of gucci opening presents this year because I was the one helping her, lol she loves presents though, I am convinced she totally knows what christmas is and understands the whole present/gift thing, she gets sooooo excited when I tell her she has a present. lol

I need to video it.

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This is round one. More to come when the real kids come over. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No shredding here, either. Last year (well, he was only about 7 months old, so that makes a difference) Kodi was a wrapping paper fiend. We had to pick up every piece as a present got opened, because we were afraid he'd eat them.

This year, he had no interest in the wrappings... he just wanted the T-O-Y-S !!!!! He did have a blast with those, though. He got a new Skineeze skunk, two new squeakly balls and a babble ball. I have to say, it's really weird hearing the strange sayings coming out of his mouth as he carries the thing around!ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:Aaahhh Karen ,with you being a camera buff, we need some pics


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok well, I was unable to get any pictures of my guys ripping their paper as they were all to quick. But I did manage to get a couple of Merlot enjoying her favorite gift, and she was trying to find a place to hide so no one could get to it. We were laughing as it looked like a stogie hanging out of her mouth ound: She finally took up residence under some of our pillows on the couch which is the second picture.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are a couple other shots of Oskarka and Shiraz hanging out too, most of the others took off with the chew sticks to their crates, so that no one would get them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds and looks like they all had a great day Heather. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and Merry Christmas!

here are some pictures of Tillie's 1st Christmas!
ripping pictures, as well as one of Tillie's new "sister"... ha ha ha...
she had a great Christmas and REALLY enjoyed stealing ALL the wrapping paper...
she seems to be in motion or "hiding" in most of these, but you get the idea!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Have a few pictures to share. 
First one is of Augie's 'brother' helping by holding a package for him to get started.
The rest are him opening packages, shredding paper, his new toys and one of his many messes. He had a great time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Tammy and Linda. It's like watching a kid open presents.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I had the camera on the wrong setting, whilst taking pics of the Christmas fun, I think I had, had a bit too much fizzy, so my pics are a bit on the blurry side! Anyway here goes a couple of shots!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a festive looking time Clare. Thanks for sharing. Yeah ,maybe too many fizzies. Ah hell, with all the bad weather you've had over there you deserve a little fun. Tomorrow you might need some "hair of the dog" LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh here's one of Dizzie last year [cheating I know,but at least it's not blurry!]


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love all the pictures of the puppies enjoying the holiday!!!! I did not have my camera on the wrong setting, it was giving me a time because I had it out in the cold too long!!! Here's a some of Yogi. Misty is too shy to shred in front of the human units, she did enjoy all of the new toys.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like Yogi had fun. I have found that each year Molly got more aggressive at ripping. LOL


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's Panda and my moms silky Chloe - as well as DH trying to referee the whole mess....






Sorry I couldn't get the video to attach here....


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

No pics because Lizzie showed no interest in the wrappings. Is she weird? She was more interested in wrestling with my mom's pom Preston.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Panda looks like she loves toys. Cute video.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper was moving so fast it was impossible to take pictures and supervise. 
Believe it or not, this is the best picture I was able to get.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> No pics because Lizzie showed no interest in the wrappings. Is she weird? She was more interested in wrestling with my mom's pom Preston.


 For their first time Lynne, put some smelly treats in a lightly wrapped piece of tissue paper. Then slowly work your way up to wrapping paper. Once they do it once or twice they catch on. LOL. A smelly treat inside helps. My Molly loves toys so she rips like mad. Practice for when she has her birthday. ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

@ Dave-Thanks! will do. Her b-day is in March!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It's really fun the looking at the pictures of other Hav's enjoying presents.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Before and after....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look like they were having a ripping good time!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh they look content Laura. Good stuff.


----------

